# Canada wants foreign workers credentials to be assessed before they move



## Shashi2

The idea of having education credentials assessed and verified by designated organisations before skilled workers arrive in Canada, is very good. 

Unfortunately this is not going to help much. Reason is the biggest restriction / barrier of CANADIAN EXPERIENCE for licence to practice as a professional in this country. 

Federal and province government should offer an opportunity to immigrants to acquire in their department/s. There is only one way talk from policy designer. They have neve tried to know from the sufferer in this matter. I would suggest policy make just to send a letter to the immigrants and find out whether they are ready to work (even without any salary) to gain this Canadian experience for their licence requirement ?. 

I am very much confident that more than 90 % professional will say "YES". 

Shashi


----------



## Raihan

Good God ! .Minister Kenny is blindly aping the Australian and New Zealand system. Sadly the system of Skills Assessment and Credential Evaluation did nothing for post landing employment of most immigrants. What is good for the goose may not be good for the gander !!!! 
Kenny seems to be under the misconception that First Stringers are keen to immigrate to Canada. No. Sir. Canada is the last choice. The see-saw laws introduced by Kenny in his tenure has didillusioned even the second stringers. 
Lastly China and India provide 75% of immigrants to Canada. In 3 decades Chin and India will be Super economies. The migration will reduce and stop. Where will Canada get immigrants from? 
Mr Minister please wake up and make laws. remebre Gose and Gander?


----------



## tigercop2020

Hello all friends expats. I am new member here and I am in the USA and planning to move to Cebu City, Philippines very soon. 
I need advise from any one of you please in Canada for a lady friend of mine. My lady friends is a Filipina, who is presently in UK with a student working visa passport. She was applied for it way back in Manila, Philippines where she is from. She works and go to a class in UK as per health carer contract. Her contract is about to expire few months from now. she is working in a Home Care facility in UK. She is a RN and Management graduate in Manila. She wanted to continue working in Canada instead of going back to the Philippines and become un employed. Her husband left her with the 3 high school and college kids supporting them all by her self..Can anybody here please give some help how she can move to Canada and land a job before her UK contract expire this few months?


----------

